# Fluval Fx5 flow issue



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I got an Fx5 with a tank i bought. The flow on this one seems slower than my other one. I put my hand in front of the out value and i do notice the push difference.

first i thought it was the amount of media which could be causing the issue. the fx5 with more media is actually the faster one.

Any idea's? I'm thinking of cleaning out the impeller but don't know where exactly the impeller is lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Make sure nothing is restricting flow first.

The impellar is in the box on the bottom. You'll need a long screwdriver to get to a few of the screws. When you are putting it back together, don't forget the o-ring and make sure it is all seated properly. Test it first before adding it back into your setup so there's not leaks. It's a pain in the a$$ to have it all setup again only to find out it's still leaking or the flow is still low and take it all apart again.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Yes, it is a pain in the a**.

Its a big filter it is more difficult to maintain than the other filters. Thanks for the tip, i guess i can wait till the next maintenance to fix the issue. I already have another fx5 running in my 180 gallon. 

Have you tried to clean in the impeller?


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Took me 60 minutes but i cleaned out the impeller and now it works like a charm!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

good job man! Sorry I never realized you responded earlier.
Yes I've cleaned the impellar shafts on these big boys. 
Not the most fun activity after a long day of work...lol


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Honestly cleaning the impeller part is easy.

80% of the time was spent trying to get the water out, detaching it from the tank etc.

Its so much more quieter now too!

I'm going to clean out my other 2 today too!


----------

